# Some Pics from 12/16/07



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Couple from Auburn,MA, had about 8" or so.... some good blowing and drifting too....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Those are some big friggin drifts!!!! Nice job getting it cleaned up though


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, I agree, big drifts!


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

nice job where in auburn is that i live in auburn and have a 93 k1500 with a 7 1/2 myers if you ever need back up or help jus give me a call 508-450-6224 you can get me anytime after 2:00 cuz of school unless auburn is closed


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Those are some big drifts, look looks good clear


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Its in the auburn industrial park. We do Masterman's and Wolf Coach, they take up pritty much the whole park.


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

well again if you ever need the help and or are in a jam give me a call love to plow:waving:


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I have about the same set up as you, mine is a step-side too.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Look like you started plowing in the day light and finished in the night...woooo.

Nice job though


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Didnt you have a little beacon on the truck by nights end? could of sworn i saw you multiple times around the southbridge st shell - only 24 hr diesel stop around


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

My office is right down on southbridge st. across from Kesseli's, I've probably seen you around town?


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

you might have seen my truck its not a step side but i was by the shell cuz i plow erics limo i run a pse amber mini light bar and strobes in the tail light and reverse lights


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ya i was at the shell round 9ish on sunday night? We also plow Kesseli's the Main Yard on Canterbury Street, the Huts on Fremont Street and the Tile Dept. on Rt.12. So ya you've probably seen me around....my usual plow truck is a 2000 Chevy 2500,Maroon, Tan two tone with the fisher and a snowman backdrag plow...one of our other trucks is a 99 3500, srw, blue with a fisher and a stainless curtis sander. Also have a Michigan L90 Loader, no plow just to pile snow....


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Pats plowing, did you stop in to the shell when i was there....there was a white ford diesel with an x-blade and a sander i believe that waited for me to fuel up.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

well got another push today, 3 in 7 days...sorry no pics this time


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! Those are big drifts!!


----------

